# datenbank abfrage in der datenbank funktioniert, aber in der ausgaben nicht



## grillfleisch (28. Dezember 2006)

hi, 

ich mag mit der datenbank abfrage... SELECT * FROM `rank_clusters` WHERE `pcs`
die gesamt anzahl der PCs im cluster anzeigen lassen. laut meiner datenbank macht er es auch richtig... Bild von der Datenbank

aber im Spiel selber zeigt er komische sachen an? bild anzeige im spiel...


```
if($start<1) $start=1;
    
    $i=$start-1;
    mysql_data_seek($r,$start-1);
    while($dat=mysql_fetch_assoc($r)):
          $sql=db_query('SELECT * FROM`rank_clusters`WHERE `pcs`='.mysql_escape_string($dat['cluster']));
        $c=getcluster($dat['cluster']);
     if($c!==false) {
        $zeile[0]=$dat['cluster'];
        $zeile[1]=htmlspecialchars($c['code']);
        $zeile[2]=number_format($dat[$sts[$sorttype]], $prec[$sorttype], ',' ,'.');
     if($sorttype==4) $zeile[2].=' %';
        $zeile[3]=htmlspecialchars($c['name']);
	    $zeile[4]=get_anz_cluster_member($dat['cluster']);
	    $zeile[5]=mysql_num_rows($sql);
        $platz=$i+1;
      
    if($c[id]==$cid) {
          
          $platz='<strong>'.$platz.'</strong>';
          $zeile[1]='<strong>'.$zeile[1].'</strong>';
          $zeile[2]='<strong>'.$zeile[2].'</strong>';
          $zeile[3]='<strong>'.$zeile[3].'</strong>';
	      $zeile[4]='<strong>'.$zeile[4].'</strong>';
          $zeile[5]='<strong>'.$zeile[5].'</strong>';
}
```

wüsstet ihr warum er mir ein falsches ergebniss bringt?


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2006)

Ist die Datenbankabfrage denn überhaupt erfolgreich?


----------



## grillfleisch (29. Dezember 2006)

na klar, den befehl habe ich ja aus meiner datenbank, wo man schauen kann ob er funktioniert... siehe erstes bild, da zeigt er ja die richitgen ergebnisse an... nur im spiel nicht richtgi, das verstehe ich ahlt nicht, hab nicht sehr viel ahnung deswegen frag ich mal ...

die gelb umrandet sind, die soll er mir anzeigen, nur er zeigt mir im ersten eine 1 ( wo ne 5 sein muss) im zweiten eine 0 (wo ne 3 sein soll ) und im 3wieder ne 1 was eigentlich auch stimmt, aber das is denk ich zufall..

wenn ich es so mache


```
while($dat=mysql_fetch_assoc($r)):
          $sql= ('SELECT * FROM `rank_clusters` WHERE `pcs`='.mysql_escape_string($dat['pcs']));
      $c=getcluster($dat['cluster']);
      if($c!==false) {
        $zeile[0]=$dat['cluster'];
        $zeile[1]=htmlspecialchars($c['code']);
        $zeile[2]=number_format($dat[$sts[$sorttype]], $prec[$sorttype], ',' ,'.');
        if($sorttype==4) $zeile[2].=' %';
        $zeile[3]=htmlspecialchars($c['name']);
		$zeile[4]=get_anz_cluster_member($dat['cluster']);
		$zeile[5]=($sql);
```

dann stimmt das ergebniss, siehe bildnur das ich dann auch den MySQL befehl sehen, aber das ergebniss is schon mal richtig.... wenn ich dann in Zeile 5
dies reinschreibe 
	
	
	



```
$zeile[5]=mysql_num_rows($sql);
```
  kommt immer eine fehler meldung, und zwar:"Warning: mysql_num_rows(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /www/htdocs/w006b0f0/hacking/ranking.php on line 209".. wenn ich mit 
	
	
	



```
$zeile[5]=number_format($sql);
```
 arbeite, zeigt er mir 0 an, was muss ich da hinschreiben, da hört es bei mir auf...  bin halt Drucker , kein richitger coder... ^^


----------

